

Simple Update Protocol: Fetch updates from feeds faster - paul
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2008/08/simple-update-protocol-fetch-updates.html

======
justinsb
This seems an excellent proposal - it looks like they've really thought
through the update-feed production side, as well as it being a good format for
the consumption side. The idea of doing this in a cron job (or equivalent)
means that most feed-producers should get immediate resource savings...

It would also be interesting for sites to put a smart http proxy/cache in
front of their RSS feeds; the cache could itself use SUP to invalidate old
entires. So even RSS clients that didn't support SUP would get the benefit.
Might really help the likes of Twitter...

